# ipod 1ère génération non reconnu El Capitan



## titigrou (23 Avril 2016)

Hello,

Je viens de retrouver mon ipod 1ère génération (oui oui je suis chanceux ), qui à l'époque n'était que en firewire.

Je l'ai donc branché sur mon mac mini (via un adaptateur firewire 800/400), mais il n'est absolument pas reconnu par El Capitan! Rien non plus dans iTunes!
Pourtant, lors du branchement, l'ipod se charge, et semble rebooter.

Quelqu'un a une idée?
Merci d'avance.

Antoine


----------



## Gwen (23 Avril 2016)

Qu'il se charge me semble logique, le courant passe forcement dans la prise. Qu'il ne soit pas reconnu est un tout autre problème. 

J'ai également un iPod premiere génération, mais je ne l'ai pas encore testé sous ELCapitan. Mais avec les systèmes précédents, il marchait très bien avec un câble 800-400. Peut être est-ce un souci d'adaptateur, moi, j'avais un câble direct même s’il n'avait pas le même embout de chaque côté.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (23 Avril 2016)

Tu as la dernière version de iTunes ?


----------



## titigrou (23 Avril 2016)

Oui j'ai la dernière version de iTunes.
Ce qui est bizarre c'est que j'utilise l'adaptateur firewire aussi pour mon ipod 3rd génération, et ça marche parfaitement...


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (23 Avril 2016)

C'est un adaptateur certifié ?


----------



## titigrou (24 Avril 2016)

Non non pas du tout, c'est un truc trouvé sur amazon à 3 euros... J'en ai pas trouvé de certifié à vrai dire!


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (24 Avril 2016)

Peut-être que le soucis vient de là...?


----------



## titigrou (24 Avril 2016)

Bah ce qui est bizarre c'est que l'adaptateur fonctionne avec un ipod 3ème génération en firewire!


----------



## AladdinVonSane (3 Avril 2017)

Bonjour à tous, 
Petit dépoussiérage de topic, mon iPod doit être un seconde génération si mes souvenirs sont bons et jusque là aucun soucis mais aujourd'hui en voulant modifier la musique dessus je vois qu'il n'apparait plus dans iTunes, je ne sais pas à quoi ça peut être dû 
Si vous avez des idées je suis preneur ! 

nb : aucune modification quelle qu'elle soit, toujours le même câble, iTunes à jour etc...


----------



## r e m y (3 Avril 2017)

Peut être est-ce la version 12.6 d'iTunes (qui vient d'être diffusée) qui a supprimé le support de ce modele d'iPod.

Il faudrait essayer de remettre la version précédente d'iTunes (depuis une sauvegarde par exemple) pour essayer si c'est bien la raison...


----------



## Tit_Ben (1 Mai 2017)

Même soucis chez moi, un iPod touch modèle MB533NF (V1 ou V2 de ce modèle) sous iOS 4.2.1 sur lequel j'ai voulu mettre mes derniers achats des derniers mois (il me sert dans la voiture et du coup est connecté 2-3 fois par an). Ne monte pas sur iTunes.

J'y pense, ça ne serait pas le nouveau format des données de chez Apple ça ? Mis en place dans les dernières versions des différents OS. Je me rappelle plus le nom FPS, FTPS ? Qui rend obsolète tous les appareils 32 bits donc tous ceux dont il est question ici !


----------



## r e m y (2 Mai 2017)

Ça ne peut pas venir du nouveau system de fichier APFS instauré avec iOS 10.3.1 car tous les iPhones, iPod et iPad n'ont pas encore installé cette version, certains sont même non compatibles et resteront sur iOS 9 et pourtant ils sont toujours reconnus par iTunes. 

Je pense plutôt qu'Apple a "fait le ménage" dans la liste des appareils que reconnaît iTunes en ejectant les plus anciens. 

Il faudrait essayer de reinstaller une version précédente d'iTunes pour voir si l’iPod est reconnu. 

On trouve le lien de téléchargement de toutes les versions d'iTunes ici:
https://www.theiphonewiki.com/wiki/ITunes

Pour pouvoir installer une ancienne version il faut d'abord supprimer celle en place. On ne peut pas le faire depuis le Finder, MacOS indiquant, si on essaie, qu'il a besoin d'iTunes. 
Il faut passer par le Terminal et y saisir la commande:

sudo rm -rf /Applications/iTunes.app
Puis saisir son mot de passe administrateur (à l'aveugle, il ne s'affiche pas quand on le tape)


----------

